# How do you store your needles?



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I wish someone out there could show me where they store all their knitting and crocheting needles. Any good suggestions for keeping them organized and easy to find the right size for the project's you are working on.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I made myself a needle holder out of some scrap fabric. They also sell things that are very similar. It is great.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

For straight needles I have tried all different things. Drawers, those quilted pockets that then roll up......,but none of those ever seem as convenient to me as round canister, jar, or vase. the'boquet' of needles always seem the easiest to grab. I have many circulars, none of those pretty sets, so those i store by size in plastic ziplock bags. I write the size on the bag. I don't think that is best way for circulars though. I have wanted to make one of those hanging keepers, where your needle thread through and hang by the cable.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the Boye interchangeables which are in their own case and all the others I have in a large pencil case (for travelling).


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

hi if u go to a crafting shop or students art store u will find a plastic self locking screw together holder they use for transporting the artwork and i have a few of those and have my needles sized by colour of tube. the two ends screw into each other so fits length of needles. jane uk


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Kaylink.........I have a holderlike yours but mine was a birthday present last year full of bamboo needles all sizes,so useful and you know where they are! yours is prettier than mine!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I created a needle case like the one shown in this post for my chrochet hooks but for my straight knitting needles I keep them in a wine box container and my circulars are kept in a notebook with pencil cases like the ones the kids use in school with the three rings and the zipper. works perfectly. I place a file card in each case with the size needle on it.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

In my everyday use box I keep a set of all sizes in one of the prettier square kleenex boxes. For all the others I have a large german cookie tin in which I've sorted each size into t. paper cores with the bottoms squished and stapled. Longer needles go into the paper towel cores and circs are also threaded into a core with the size written on the outside.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Someone gave me a bottle of wine in a tall cardboard cylinder....the wine was good, but the cylinder is GREAT....I have all my straight needles in it and the cover keeps them all contained.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, I think I have some of those in the top cupboard. Will go for a look see.



charliesaunt said:


> Someone gave me a bottle of wine in a tall cardboard cylinder....the wine was good, but the cylinder is GREAT....I have all my straight needles in it and the cover keeps them all contained.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I use a tall cylinder type of a Christmas Tin that We got a gift in a couple of years ago. It is really pretty silver design and my needles fit in there Extremely well. Can't put the top on, but just leave it sitting it on the dresser in my craft room and can just reach for what I need.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have both the Denise and Boye sets of needles and they both live in the cases that came with them.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a very tall vase for the straights. I have a clear shoe box with all my circulars and dpn's in plastic baggies with the sizes on them. Lined in order or number order.I have another shoe box with my notions. Fits under the end tables I also keep a plastic cont. with yarn there and some plastic bags with zippers with yarn in them My knitting books and my patterns all under the end table.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep my single point needles in a contemporary glass vase - is it the most organized, probably not but it's attractive and handy. My DPN's are stored in toothbrush travel cases (you can mark the size on each case in marker), the cases go into a square candy tin. I bought the Namaste circular case for my fixed circulars and my Harmony woods set of interchaneables is in my old Boye case (superior case to the Harmony Woods case). My Hiya Hiya set of interchangeables has the most beautiful brocade holder....three generations of knitting needles reduced to a very small storage area! The glass vase I keep my single points in, contains a hodge podge of needles: metal, bamboo, wood a couple of plastics. Some are modern needles, some are WWII era and some are pre WWII, some even came from a friend in China...all are conversation pieces.

One night a coworker and his lady companion stopped by for a drink. His gal spotted my vase filled with knitting needles and she noticed that a few of my needles looked a lot like the needles her grandmother knitted with back in Scotland. I told her to feel free to dig through them. She sat on my living room floor and dug through them, asking me where certain needles came from. Finally she came to this lone red metal needle that is slightly bent and asked about it's origin. I explained that it belonged to my grandmother and was one of the few items she had with her when she escaped Russian occupied Austria..no one knows where the mate is. She asked me if I ever use it...I told her it's in the vase to keep my other needles company and remind them not to run off. She took a long sip from her drink and in her thick accent said "they bloody well better not". 

As a side note, I knitted her fellow a pair of socks for Christmas..next year I'll make her a scarf and I'll try to use that lone red needle. Somehow I think she'll enjoy that.


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Me too. I also put a pair of needles together and hold them together with a twist tie.
Matilly


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

I keep mine in a tall thick glass vase and some in a tall plastic container that originally came with hand and body lotion!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Matilly, that's a brilliantly simple idea! I'll start to it immediately - at least when the bathroom fitting is finished. Lots of noise and movement at the moment. 
I buy needles in charity shops and have loads. I keep them in a wine-carrier bag but it is not right for the shorter ones. The bamboo circs (cheap from China)live in plastic bags kept in a wastepaper basket, and the very big needles again from charity shops live in various drink containers.
I don't drink, alas, alas, I have developed an allergy to the stuff.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I usually store mine in an old whisky bottle container, they are kept upright and the sizes are easy to find, although i do such alot of knitting ,my partner will have to buy another bottle of whisky to accommodate my increasing number of needles. (I'm sure he wont mind) :-D


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

diane647 said:


> I wish someone out there could show me where they store all their knitting and crocheting needles. Any good suggestions for keeping them organized and easy to find the right size for the project's you are working on.


If you have a fabric shop nearby see if they have the series of snaps on twill tape from Wrights and get a couple of yards of it. Slide like sized needles or crochet hooks between the snaps and label the twill tape with sizes in permanent marker. Very easy to slide the size you need out. I also have commercial needle cases for my circulars and a lovely silk fabric crochet hook case that rolls up. Originally I used it for my 5" dpn, but I recently bought a fabric roll up case that holds ALL my dpn, both 7 and 5" needles. My thread hooks and the silk roll up with a full set of aluminum hooks reside in one of those round plastic cannisters that you buy the little artificially sweetened drink mix tubs (the one I use held 8 tubs of mix). I also use the shorter rectangular cannisters from the 2 quart envelopes of artificially sweetened drink mix to hold my stitch markers (I have dozens of them, since I knit a lot of lace). I use a little canvas bag I bought years ago at Old Navy for my other knitting stuff, cable needles, row counters, little scissors, needle gauge, pen, sticky notes, stitch holders, etc.


----------



## janetcribb (Nov 10, 2011)

I keep mine in my piano stool! I think I have to think this one through again, thanks for so many good ideas!


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I keep my streight needles in a large glass; my large circler needles in a large cake tin and the smaller things in a small cake tin. I think maybe I need to rethink how to store my streight needles.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I keep my straight needles in a vase. My DPNs and a couple of very large circs I have in a hinged metal box that originally held a gift of chocolates. I have one of the hanging organizers for most of my circs - not sure whether I got it from Knit Picks or Patternworks. I love that way to store the needles because it keeps the cables straight. My crocheting hooks are in a mug. That's not the most organized way to keep them, since I need to pull them out to find the right size, but I haven't gotten around to making a neat case for them.

I also have sets of interchangeable circs and crocheting hooks that I keep in the cases they came in.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

What wonderful ideas!!!! If you would like some, you can do a search using the search button above as this topic has been discussed many times with many many ideas - just type in storing needles or here is the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=storing+needles&u=&s=0


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

HI, N.Ireland !
I just joined and already I am impressed with the helpful information I have found here. I got up early this morning 6am to start knitting a pixie hat for my granddaughter. Someone helped me find the pattern. Have a happy day.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

kaylink said:


> I made myself a needle holder out of some scrap fabric. They also sell things that are very similar. It is great.


I sewed myself one very similar to this almost 50 years ago. I used a very pliable cardboard and covered both sides sewing on a 4 1/2" pocket and several lengths of elastic at 6 1/2" and 8 1/2" up from bottom of pocket and from side to side. That holds them in place. Added a tie. Still works for me. I have also seen similar types in yarn shops. Nothing else, use a Pringle can. Can decorate the outside. As for my circulars, they go into a shoebox along with all the other goodies we knitters just have to have.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> For straight needles I have tried all different things. Drawers, those quilted pockets that then roll up......,but none of those ever seem as convenient to me as round canister, jar, or vase. the'boquet' of needles always seem the easiest to grab. I have many circulars, none of those pretty sets, so those i store by size in plastic ziplock bags. I write the size on the bag. I don't think that is best way for circulars though. I have wanted to make one of those hanging keepers, where your needle thread through and hang by the cable.


 I'm with you. I have a grouping of three vase varied in size holding my straight needles, my DP's and my crochet hooks. They are always readily availabe. I also have the harmony interchangeables in a lucite rack that Knit Pics sells just for them and a smaller glass container with the cable ends and keys to tighten the joins. They are all on a bookcase where I keep my knitting books and my pet frog , who reminds me to rrripit when it is necessary. Haven't yet come up with a satisfactory way to store other circs, but I'm working on that.


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a very old circular tube with a top I got from my mom that I put my dpns in. I have a small plastic box, about shoebox size that I put my short straights in; a tall US postal service box (don't remember what came in it) for my long straigts; and my circular I have in a decorative box with a humpback top I got as a gift years ago.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I keep all sorts of things I don't know if you are in the U.K. but the container that they put Pringles in is very good and has a lid. Lots of the childrens/grandchildrens sweets at xmas come in tubular containers with lids, all these things help, and are inexpensive too. :thumbup:


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the basket that holds my knitting supplies. There are tall pockets for the long needles and shorter pockets to hold the shorter needles, tubes for double-pointed needles, and various long stitch holders, ruler, etc. In the middle are a big stack of circular needles and a fabric envelope for crochet hooks. On top is a box that holds markers, bobkins, small scissors,etc.


----------



## youbet46 (Nov 25, 2011)

For the double point needles, I use a "Pringles" can, except this isn't Pringles, it was Lays', I believe; a nice plastic one. For the long ones, I use something similar to a large oatmeal canister.
I actually use two, one for the shorter needles, and one for the 14" ones.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I keep my needles in a box I made when I went to woodwork classes. I have a section for long, medium and short straight needles, a section for circulars still in their packets and a small section for cable needles and stitch holders. For my crochet hooks I got a gentlemans tie, cut off a section long enough for my hooks and a bend over flap. I stitched the cut end to give it a square bottom, bent over the flap, sewed on a button and made a loop to secure it. This stays in my box with the needles. Total organisation - not. Since I did that I have been given stashes of needles from friends and have needles all over the house, some in knitting bags and, sad to say, a lot in carrier bags. I use very few of them as I have been advised to use plastic or wood needles instead of metal as it is better for my arthritis.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent idea


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a tube for my straights but I really like the vase idea and love the basket. For my circs - when school supplies were cheap, I bought several clear pencil pouches (actually my are clear red because they were only .50) and a bright pick binder (buy one get one free!). The binder has file places for patterns/mags, pouches and in use patters go in the rings, tools (crocket hook, gauge/ruler, stitch holders) go in a pouch inside and anything else fits in an inside webbed pouch. Zip and go.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I love to recycle. I found an old cigarette case that when opened holds all my steel and aluminum hooks. It fits in my purse and goes with me 24/7. I have a plastic drawer devoted exclusively to the longer afghan, broowmstick and knitting needles.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the ideas. I keep my patterns in binders but never would have thought of the pouches!


----------



## Willowpattern (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a round gift box you get for wine bottles. The top does not fit but if it is just for storing them in the house it is ideal. It is easy to see the sizes.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I use a plastic toolbox. Like a fishing tackle box. Crochet hooks go on the top shelf. Sewing up needles in the little flaps on the top and needles in the large space. Of course mine is getting a little too full and I might need to start looking at other options. I have to keep circulars away from my cats who like to chew the cords.


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

Have to find a small vase now, I have a big one for the other needles. Have wondered how to store dpns and it's a nuisance as they all look the same so I try to keep them in the packs they arrive in. Nice when its a plastic packet they can be put back in but not when they just arrive on a card. I have had to buy a needle sizer just so I can be sure I have the right ones!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My interchangeable came in their own case and my DPN are kept in a pencil box. I purchased 2 of those zipper cases for my crochet hooks, one for the smaller steel hooks I use for lace and doilies and the other for the larger hooks. My flat knitting needles are rubber banded together and kept in my underwear drawer because I almost never use them, but want them handy just in case.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

For my circs, I use a 3-ring binder with gallon-sized freezer zip bags that I have 3-hole punched. I write the size on the bag and, put them in order and there you have it. Very easy. I also have the Harmony wood interchangeables, which I keep in the case they came in. For my straights and dpns I use a long regtangular box that I bought at Joanne's. I put small rubber bands around my dpns to keep them together. This all works great for me.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I keep mine in a huge vase, and I tie them together in pairs. The smaller ones are in a wicker basket held together with elastics.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have several ways of storing needles. My knitkicks interchangables, and straights each came with their own cases. My bamboo straights also came with their own storage. I have needle cases that zip and I have also made cloth needle cases. My circulars and dp are kept in a plastic box.


----------



## gstolp (Nov 2, 2011)

Courier770 - Fabulous story! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a jar filled halfway with fine sand and I stick my needles in that... it keeps them clean and easy to see. I got this idea a couple of years ago from Martha Stewart.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I bought a man's travel shaving kit for my fixed circs, stitch markers, scissors and tape measure. It had lots of pockets and rolls and zips up. My interchangeables had their own cases.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

janiem said:


> Have to find a small vase now, I have a big one for the other needles. Have wondered how to store dpns and it's a nuisance as they all look the same so I try to keep them in the packs they arrive in. Nice when its a plastic packet they can be put back in but not when they just arrive on a card. I have had to buy a needle sizer just so I can be sure I have the right ones!


Knitpicks sells tubes that the double points can be stored in. The tubes are cardboard and you can label them with the size.
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Double_Pointed_Knitting_Needle_Tubes__D80211.html


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Great idea!!!I think I'll whip one up this weekend. I keep mine in a long box that flowers came in. Most of my needles belonged to my grandmother. I'm 65 so you know how old they might be. Of course, I've added to them.
Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## flyingchina (Oct 30, 2011)

Linda6885 said:



> For straight needles I have tried all different things. Drawers, those quilted pockets that then roll up......,but none of those ever seem as convenient to me as round canister, jar, or vase. the'boquet' of needles always seem the easiest to grab. I have many circulars, none of those pretty sets, so those i store by size in plastic ziplock bags. I write the size on the bag. I don't think that is best way for circulars though. I have wanted to make one of those hanging keepers, where your needle thread through and hang by the cable.


I have to agree. I have a lovely hand thrown pot made by a dear friend and I keep my needles in there. I never thought of them as a bouquet, but you're right! I also have a Denise circular needle kit, so no storage problem there.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I have all kinds of lovely cases for my crochet hook. Funny thing is just yesterday I transferred them to a big glass storage jar , the kind with the metal bail closer ,and put it on top of my book shelves right in front of a window, so pretty. I keep all of my straight needles it the tall cardboard tube, very wine tube looking case that I inherited most of them in around 23 years ago. Thank you Aunt Angie! But after seeing the hooks in the jar ,I'm thinking of looking for a similar tall jar for these neadles. Circulars are in the case that the set came in. Dons unfortunately are mixed in with the straights, but a full set with all sizes is on my Christmas list this year. If I get them I have a nice case made for them ,just for ease of finding what I need.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I keep mine in a zippered case that I got from Joann's, same with my crochet hooks. My dp's are in a quilted fabric roll up and my circ's are in the package they came in. I just bought 15 sets all sizes) of bamboo dp's from ebay. They were only $7.99 for all of them (shipping was only $4 something) and the sizes are marked on them. They came from China but so far I am very happy with them. It was like Christmas when I got them in the mail. My daughter just gave me one of those zippered pencil cases that has never been used and I am going to store my new bamboo needles in there.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I just got in some lovely needle cases for straights, double pointed and circualar needles. They are sold separately or as a set. They have cordinated colors to match. Will take orders for your favorite color choice. Also, some hand crafted yarn bowls. Another load of Sashay yarn will be arriving soon for the ruffled scarves in eight color choices. Will do mail orders. For more information please send me PM, thank you.


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

Several years ago I found, probably at a yarn shop, a lovely quilted bag for storing knitting and crochet needles. It has two heavy snaps on it and I just roll it open and it has "compartments" for needles. I can probably store about 60 knitting needles. It is wide enough to hold the 14 inch needles nicely. When I have put needles away or taken a set out, I just "roll it up" and snap it shut. I wish I could tell you exactly where I got it but it was so long ago I don't remember. But it looks like it is something that could be hand made with quilted material.


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

How darling, and functional.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

As a Christmas gift I requested a set of those Notebook Needle Holders for my double point needles which is also another gift reqauest. The set of 3 pages will hold the entire set of dps. Neat.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I have my straight needles in a holder like yours but the circulars will be put in pencil cases next fall when school supplies are on sale and in a notebook which will be on sale. I loved the tale of the lone red knitting needle. I have my great grandmothers crochet needles and love them. Better get them in a ziplock bag with notes on the outside for future family.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

I have two clear glass vases that I put my needles to store, such as Linda says she does. They are setting on a shelf and easy to find the sizes you need. Try it you might like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arb


----------



## Beverlyf (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the plastic "Travel TOOTHBRUSH cases" to store my Double Point needles. Then I mark the size on both sections with either a Permanent Marker or a Label. I buy my cases at a Dollar Store 2/$1.00.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Della Q for my dpns ... they can accommodate both the 5" and longer needles. Not inexpensive, but well worth the price. am not easily pleased by some of the things out there; but, this was a good decision on my part.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is one of our favorite questions... I love to read about how everyone stores their needles... I have a very cool tin red bucket type vase that I got flowers in a few years back its on my desk and has my straight needles in it.. I have a small tin bucket that I keep my socks works in progress in so the 2 go together nicely. I got those blooming teas a few years back and they came in the neatest container the lid slids up and down on a cord. I kept it thinking it would make a great purse but what it does is make a great place to store my DPN's. I just got a set of circulars and haven't quite figured out how I will be storing them but I like the idea of tins so I might just get a cookie tin that is in all the stores right now.. and use that..my circulars are bamboo and they are marked so I don't have to worry about keeping them in their bags..


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

diane647 said:


> I wish someone out there could show me where they store all their knitting and crocheting needles. Any good suggestions for keeping them organized and easy to find the right size for the project's you are working on.


 I keep my straight needles in a vase, in plain sight, for the circular ones I use a notebook and place the needles in plastic sheet protectors.The sheet protectors are the just like the ones I use to store my knitting patterns....This works for me


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Beverlyf said:


> I use the plastic "Travel TOOTHBRUSH cases" to store my Double Point needles. Then I mark the size on both sections with either a Permanent Marker or a Label. I buy my cases at a Dollar Store 2/$1.00.


Great Stuff! some of my tb holders came w./ ventilation holes--plugged w./ cottonball to keep DPNs from sneaking out. looking for 'trapper keeper' for circ pockets, do they still make those?

:?:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

kaylink said:


> I made myself a needle holder out of some scrap fabric. They also sell things that are very similar. It is great.


What a beautiful needle holder you've made! You could make them and sell them!

I have to buy my needle holders, because I have zero sewing talent. I ordered a needle holder from Amazon.com, which only cost me about $10; it's going to hold my square Knitter's Pride Cubics single-points when they arrive from WEBS. (I special-ordered the 14-inch length.)

Most of my circs are Denise Interchangeable Needles, so they live in their cases. (I have two sets.)

I don't have many other circs. The few I do have are stored in the plastic bags they came in. Which is probably why they're so kinked up.

For the moment, I'm storing my dpns in the original plastic packages they came in. But I love the idea of storing them in toothbrush holders that someone on KP mentioned. What a brilliant idea! Inexpensive, easy to find in stores, and easy to tote with you.

Hazel, who hopes everyone in the U.S. had a happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great idea!


Beverlyf said:


> I use the plastic "Travel TOOTHBRUSH cases" to store my Double Point needles. Then I mark the size on both sections with either a Permanent Marker or a Label. I buy my cases at a Dollar Store 2/$1.00.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I bought a great big crafting 3 ring binder, several of the expanding pockets, and put each brand in a separate pocket. The pockets have zippers, so it is very easy to flip the pockets, find the one I want, unzip it and then replace what I used. This allows the cables to "rest" without being coiled up. The pockets are clear, so that helps also. I have two smaller sized zippered pockets that hold all my markers, and other doo-dads. I love it!....


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a large zippered 3-ring binder with plastic sheet inserts for my straights and circulars. It has a separate zippered pocket on the front that holds my sets of circular needles and crochet hooks. I've been looking for a better way to keep the dpn's safe, especially the new Knit Picks, so thank you all for the great ideas.

I think my biggest problem is not finishing something, leaving the needles in it, and then needing them for another project! The ADD really runs havoc through my knitting!! Am trying to stick to a project until it's done. How do you keep from getting distracted by all the gorgeous yarns and beautiful patterns??


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

If you're talking about circular needles, I think there's nothing better than The Circular Solution. Here's the link:

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021.htm

One of the best things about it is that the cables don't regain too much of a curl -- the ends hang down on either side of the holder. All sorted by size and you can tell the approximate length by how far the ends hang down.

I think it's worth ever penny of the $20 price tag, but for those who aren't sure, you can make something like this on your sewing machine, although I don't know if ordinary sewing fabric would hold up the way I'm always jamming needles into and out of my Circular Solution.

Has anybody else on this thread has ever tried this?


----------



## PamP (Nov 6, 2011)

I was telling my hubby about this discussion and he came up with the idea of using pvc pipe cut to length and then glued to a lazy susan. Each one marked for the size dpns in it. Then you just spin it around to find the size you want. Could probably use the same idea for straights. I use vases and wide mouth canning jars in various sizes for my straights, one for short, a tall vase for my long straights and and pint size for my crochet hooks. Been thinking of making my own cases for all my needles just so they take up less space. But even though the vases and jars take up space and I have to look for matching pairs I still enjoy the bouquets. My dpns and circulars are in the bags they came in stored in a drawer which makes for quite the treasure hunt when I need to find a certain size. Need to do something about that. 
PamP


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is so cool. I have never seen such a thing before! What a clever idea! My circulars are all a tangled mess until I need one...


immunurse said:


> If you're talking about circular needles, I think there's nothing better than The Circular Solution. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021.htm
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I keep my single point needles in a contemporary glass vase - is it the most organized, probably not but it's attractive and handy. My DPN's are stored in toothbrush travel cases (you can mark the size on each case in marker), the cases go into a square candy tin. I bought the Namaste circular case for my fixed circulars and my Harmony woods set of interchaneables is in my old Boye case (superior case to the Harmony Woods case). My Hiya Hiya set of interchangeables has the most beautiful brocade holder....three generations of knitting needles reduced to a very small storage area! The glass vase I keep my single points in, contains a hodge podge of needles: metal, bamboo, wood a couple of plastics. Some are modern needles, some are WWII era and some are pre WWII, some even came from a friend in China...all are conversation pieces.
> 
> What an awesome story. I love it.
> I still have needles from my high school era, and I love them as much today as back then. they now live in holders and bags, joined by yard sales and thrift store finds in an antique knitting/crafting tin, that I found at the Salvation Army!
> ...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

janesflute said:


> I have a large zippered 3-ring binder with plastic sheet inserts for my straights and circulars. It has a separate zippered pocket on the front that holds my sets of circular needles and crochet hooks. I've been looking for a better way to keep the dpn's safe, especially the new Knit Picks, so thank you all for the great ideas.
> 
> I think my biggest problem is not finishing something, leaving the needles in it, and then needing them for another project! The ADD really runs havoc through my knitting!! Am trying to stick to a project until it's done. How do you keep from getting distracted by all the gorgeous yarns and beautiful patterns??


I'm trying desperately to stick to one project and finish it. But with three projects on the needles, you can tell I'm not being very successful. ;-}

And yes, my big knitting problem is having needles stuck in other projects and needing them. So, then I have to buy new needles. 

What I'm really determined to do, now that I've finished another freelance proofreading project (sent it out on Wednesday--whew!), is go through the projects I know I'll never finish, remove the needles from them, put them in bags with their yarn, and give them to Goodwill. I hope that other knitters may like to finish them--or will like the yarn enough to frog them and reuse the yarn.

Right now, I'm knitting washcloths, because (1) DH and I really need some new ones, and (2) they're mindless, and (3) I don't feel like working on my other projects. So much for sticking to one project!

I think the ideas people have offered about storing their knitting needles are brilliant!

Hazel, rambling on


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Get the expanding file folder in office supplies. Mark the sections for sizes -- perfect. I've kept mine there for a few years. A lot cheaper than the knit shops.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I too sewed a holder from heavy duty clear plastic.
Also have a LARGE Jar (came with Pretzels) and another assortment of needles is in them now.

For the circular ones I took a mailing tube and punched holes through (side to side) and threaded the needles through.
Punched a couple holes at the top for a hanger.
Could also use a piece of plumbing Pipe and do the same.


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

I found quite a few handy options in the automotive section.
right now I am using a CD case for my circs. several pockets so it is able to store my needle tips, cables and have room to spare. 
I even put my tatting shuttles in the last few pages.

It is leather, zips up and also has a snap closer. No few of the needles getting bent or lost!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

MaineKnitter said:


> This is the basket that holds my knitting supplies. There are tall pockets for the long needles and shorter pockets to hold the shorter needles, tubes for double-pointed needles, and various long stitch holders, ruler, etc. In the middle are a big stack of circular needles and a fabric envelope for crochet hooks. On top is a box that holds markers, bobkins, small scissors,etc.


Did you make the liner for the basket or did you buy the basket like that? I think it's a great idea.
I wonder if I am able to get those holders for the dpns here in the UK. Someone else posted that they are from knitpicks.


----------



## Anne Lauderdale (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a pretty waste paper basket in which I keep mine, points down and I use elastic bands to keep the pairs together.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I keep my straight needles in a Rubbermaid cylinder spaghetti container, and I keep my circular needles in zip lock bags marked with the size inside a plastic tote that I got with some bath products. All this goes on a shelf in my knitting closet which is under the stairs.


----------



## DonnaRae (Oct 31, 2011)

I use a corrugated card board. Slip my straight needles into the holes and roll the card board up. I can see the size of the needles at a glance.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

love your idea ,I am going to copy it THANKS


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I use a plastic shoebox with a lid. I have a combination of straight needles, circulars, interchangeable circulars by Boye, plus lots of crochet hooks, including a Tunisian hook. In addition to that, I keep my stitch holders, pom pom makers, measuring tapes, scissors, etc. in it, so I have all my tools in one place.

In my knitting bag, I keep my WIP, and a large zippered pencil case containing stitch holders, needle points, scissors, measuring tape, etc., a spare pair of reading glasses, to carry with me if I'm knitting away from home. My bag is large enough to carry a copy of the pattern (enclosed in a sheet protector).


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

diane647 said:


> I wish someone out there could show me where they store all their knitting and crocheting needles. Any good suggestions for keeping them organized and easy to find the right size for the project's you are working on.


`~~~~~~~~~~~~~
How many do you own, Diane? LOL!

I'll send in pix separately on:

Four Boye crochet hook counter top displays; I have four more and the antique or collectible bone or celluloid, etc., ones are separate from these and also separate from wood ones storage wise.

Two knitting needle holders - canister style - 60 sized holes (yes, it sizes, also) = long needles on one side, short needles on the other = 30 pair and I have 25 of these canisters full of needles and a half bushel basket full on non-housed ones. Collectible, anitques, special ones, etc., are separate from these.

Not pictured until later = two totes that look like handled hat boxes to house fixed circulars.......manufactured, also.....70's, perhaps = sweet.....

Not pictured, also is another Boye counter top display for double pointed needles = needs repair before pix........

.......pix later on those.........?

I've been collecting for years, too and of course I have all the common, modern storage systems, too for hooks or needles...many vintage, also.

Can't get enough of the celluloid, bone and odd materials in all these crafting items.........

Donna Rae


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a great idea for circs. I'm going to use it!


breezy54 said:


> I found quite a few handy options in the automotive section.
> right now I am using a CD case for my circs. several pockets so it is able to store my needle tips, cables and have room to spare.
> I even put my tatting shuttles in the last few pages.
> 
> It is leather, zips up and also has a snap closer. No few of the needles getting bent or lost!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I created a needle case like the one shown in this post for my chrochet hooks but for my straight knitting needles I keep them in a wine box container and my circulars are kept in a notebook with pencil cases like the ones the kids use in school with the three rings and the zipper. works perfectly. I place a file card in each case with the size needle on it.


Love this idea. May have to "steal" it.
;-)


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

this is soooo impressive. Bet you could see a dozen in as many minutes at a craft show.


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

quick correction . I meant SELL a dozen, not see. I have never seen anything like this before. Sorry. The word was SELL


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of my needles are circular.I took ziploc bags and marked the outside of each with a marker and store my needles in the proper bag. I also put some straights in the bag though I rarely use them. All the bags go in a plastic tub with other knitting supplies which go under my bed. Hope this helps...fast and easy.


----------



## gwynmack (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I have been knitting 60 + years, my collection of knitting has given birth and produced lots of offspring. Hence, I tried many different methods of storing this vast collection. After thinking a while, I decided to look for a sturdy woven basket to no avail. I ended up with a short steel woven look waste paper basket from (WalMart-not my favorite store), placed them in groups with the points down, and lo and behold, it works great. I can always find the right size needle but should always put them back in the spot designated for their particular size.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

Through the years I have tried all of the above!! Now I have 3 fishing tackle boxes that I use for the double points, crochet hooks and 1 smaller one for some of my gadgets that I carry in my knitting bag. My circulars are in pencil holders in a 6" binder labeled size and length on each bag. The straight are tied together in a small (?) drawer only for them. 

Now storing the yarn is another problem. I have had company almost every week for the last couple of months and everyone marvels at my storage of the yarn NOT! I just have to take the time and revamp my non-system to store them. 

Hope we are all having a good day after turkey day. Making home made turkey soup and DH wants turkey burgers. Than the rest of it all goes in the freezer.. Hope that this helps. Esther :thumbup:


----------



## PrettyGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Courier, I loved your story, especially about your grandmother's special needle. She must have been a very special lady, and she would love that you cherish her red needle. Thank you for sharing that.

Ann


----------



## rcsurgeon 9880119 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is wonderful. I am going to make me one. Thanks for sharing. I have mine in a plactic container. Each pair is rubberbaned together. I get tired of digging.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a tall crystal vase that I have my straight needles in. I have a med length but a fat crystal vase for my DPN and a lge crystal bowl for my circulars. It makes a nice arrangement. The vases came from our vacation in Czech Republic. I'm happy I found a place for my needles and also that I can use my crystal. It wasn't planned that way but it sure worked out well.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Most good needles come in sets with storage cases. If you sew its
easy to make needle cases. If you want to support others
check Etsy.com for needle and crochet hook cases. This time of
year most stores that sell yarn will be offering various types
of storage for sale for Christmas.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Beverlyf said:
> 
> 
> > I use the plastic "Travel TOOTHBRUSH cases" to store my Double Point needles. Then I mark the size on both sections with either a Permanent Marker or a Label. I buy my cases at a Dollar Store 2/$1.00.
> ...


Yes, they still make 'trapper keepers'; our local Office Max has a clearance rack where they put some of them after the 'back to school rush' is over. Some good buys there. I'm determined to figure out a roll up circular holder. Right now mine are stored in flat paper bags with a hole punched in a one of those individual notebook rings holding them together. That system must be at least 30 years old. I like the ziplock bag idea and the zipper pencil holders in a 3 ring binder. I keep my patterns, ideas, helps & tips in 3 ring binders, so that sounds like a logical way to keep my circulars. I keep straights and dpns in roll up holders. Crochet hooks in an old heavy duty zippered bag. Someone mentioned using a mens traveling shaving gear bag and I had an extra that ended up with my sewing notions in it. Love this site and have learned so much, thanks to all! Penny


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

pringles can and you get toeat the chips first


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

shshipp said:


> pringles can and you get toeat the chips first


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

for now i have my needles in the case they came to me in. the case is red leather with a zipper and foam padding. they were handed down to my from my great grandmother. I remeber growing up every year we would send tracings of our hands to my grandfather's mother and at Christmas we would recieve new mitens. All made with the same single point needles that i now have in my possesion. I have discovered the joy of circulars recently so very soon when my dyaks are delivered i will take those very old singles and put them in a beautiful clear and purple crytal vase i am saving for that day and display them for all to see.i'll never sell or ge rid of them. At some point i hope someone else in the family will want to learn knitting so i can pass Mimere's needles on and continue the tradition


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the vase or tall can idea for straights.i would be so easy to find them then. Right now i have mine rubber banded together in groups. I have my grandmothers needles and my mother in laws needles plus theones i keep buying for myself because i no longer like the metal needles. Putting dpns in travel toothbrush containers is a neat idea too.
I also use the plastic zip locks for my circular needles, with size marked on the bags.
i think those quilted needle bags are attractive too.. so many choices!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry if I missed someone else saying this, but I keep some of my supplies in zippered cosmetic/travel bags. They are fabric on the outside have clear inside pockets.
I also love baskets. To keep tall needles standing upright I cut the top off of plastic bottles and place them side by side in the basket as dividers.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

You can pair needles together with a rubber band. Boye has a needle case for crochet hooks. It's zippered. I got mine from Walmart. I don't crochet but use it for my interchangeable knitting needle tips. Some people put their straight needles in a pretty flower vase and leave them out like a decoration.

I keep all my Harmony needle tips, scissors, knit gauge, tapestry needles, and tape measure in one zippered bag. I can grab and go. I have a small 4 by 6 notebook with my favorite patterns and sizes for everyone in my house. That fits in the one bag also. I got my bag at Walmart in the office supply section.

http://www.cumberlandconcepts.com/zipperbag.htm


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Eyeglass cases work well for crochet hooks.
Thrift shops are great for finding all kinds of "creative" containers.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Eyeglass cases work well for crochet hooks.
> Thrift shops are great for finding all kinds of "creative" containers.


I like this idea. Especially the cases for 'big' glasses that have a snap close top.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Does any one know where to find and pattern or ready made pouch that lays over a arm of a chair? You know to hold all the little goodies that you have use when knitting or crocheting.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

kaylink said:


> I made myself a needle holder out of some scrap fabric. They also sell things that are very similar. It is great.


You did an awesome job on this....really nice!


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

MaineKnitter, did you make that or purchase it., If so, where did you get it. It is great.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally have an old antique tool chest , that is made of oak, that used to belong to my grandfather. It has a few small slim drawars that I keep my hooks in, a couple deeper drawers that I put my measureing stitch counters, tapes, holders, markers and all of the fun little tools needed. Then it has two long thin drawers that I keep my needles in, seperating my favorits and just cant get rid of...and last but no least, it has a top that opens and I keep all of my circular needles in. I love it!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Eyeglass cases work well for crochet hooks.
> Thrift shops are great for finding all kinds of "creative" containers.


Oooh! I love this idea, except I would like to use it for my tatting shuttles. I carry small projects in my purse and had resorted to a plastic bag to try to keep them from tangling. Bonus, this will protect the shuttles tips as well.

What a great place for wonderful ideas!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Does any one know where to find and pattern or ready made pouch that lays over a arm of a chair? You know to hold all the little goodies that you have use when knitting or crocheting.


This is one I have. I think a pattern for a large book cover would work. You could add extra pockets and ties, if you want them.
The pink sticking out of the pocket picture (with kitty Deja) is a scrap painted piece of chip board. It came with heavy cardboard.
Just tuck the board side inside the chair arm and cushion...or use the ties to fasten to the chair arm.


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

oakwoman said:


> MaineKnitter, did you make that or purchase it., If so, where did you get it. It is great.


To OakWoman and Rebecca Moe who asked if I made the basket or purchased it...I found the ideal basket with no handles at World Over Imports (now closed in our area) and made the liner to fit. I used fairly heavy Waverly fabric for the handles and liner and doubled cotton fabric for the pocket sections. For the bottom of the basket I made a pad with cotton fabric and quilt batting.

Judy


----------



## Matilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! I like this idea.


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

I made my own roll-up pouch so everything would be in one place. 
It's easy to make, and really helps me "FOCUS" all of my "Stuff". 
Good Luck


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

MaineKnitter said:


> oakwoman said:
> 
> 
> > MaineKnitter, did you make that or purchase it., If so, where did you get it. It is great.
> ...


Thank you for replying. I am now on the look-out to find a basket to make something similar.
Rebecca


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

JodiLynn60 said:


> I made my own roll-up pouch so everything would be in one place.
> It's easy to make, and really helps me "FOCUS" all of my "Stuff".
> Good Luck


Like your needle roll. The coloured needles look great on the plain background. I haven't seen coloured needles here in the UK. The metal ones are all grey :thumbdown:


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Does any one know where to find and pattern or ready made pouch that lays over a arm of a chair? You know to hold all the little goodies that you have use when knitting or crocheting.


i went on to ravelry and typed in remote holders to find one for my husband,the only thing he has ever wanted me to make him, then i just modified it a little to hold his cell phone too. i imagine your could take one you find and make it work for your tools. you might need to line it with cloth to keep things from falling out through the hole from knitting unless you use small enough needles and gauge. but it can be done. have fun


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

this is cool... it gave me an idea to make for my best friend who just started knitting and i am giving her sets of needles that I got from my mom and grandma, since they both have passed on and I have many of the same sizes already... thanks for sharing....


----------



## MaineKnitter (Jan 30, 2011)

[/quote] Thank you for replying. I am now on the look-out to find a basket to make something similar.
Rebecca[/quote]

Rebecca:

Would love to see your basket when it's done.

Judy


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I worked in a University Library for 20 years. Before I knew it the card catalogs were going out the door to be given or sold at a low price to small township libraries. I bought one and had my SIL cut out strips that fit in the bottom of each drawer too cover the openings. I use this three tiered catalog to store buttons, by color, rick-rack, ribbon, lace, embroidery thread, extra scissors and measuring tapes; if it has to do with crafts and is small in size, that is where it is stored. All my straight needles are in one drawer,and the circular needles by size in separate drawers. If interested, you might find an old card catalog in a second hand store.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay the first time I tried this it did not work, one more time..........I made a quilted roll for my crochet hooks and bought a plastic tool box for the knitting needles, the straight ones. My circulars in in their own case. I just took the dividers out of the plastic case so the needles would fit. My double points are in tooth brush holders.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I use this little pot for my shorter needles,scissors and crochet hooks, and my longer ones go in the gift box, little pincushion sits nicely on the arm of the chair and then on my craft table.
Of course like everyone else, I have cases and tubs of not so often used needles everywhere lol.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one know where to find and pattern or ready made pouch that lays over a arm of a chair? You know to hold all the little goodies that you have use when knitting or crocheting.
> ...


Thanks. It looks like someone wanted to be in the picture to.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, I really like your ideas. My straight needles are no problem because I keep them all together with one of those charts that help you identify the sizes. My circular needles are also in that same drawer but I never seem to keep them in their packaging so not only does the size get lost but also the length. I think I will buy some metal rings and some plastic pencil pockets to keep them separated and sized. Thank you!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

JodiLynn60 said:


> I made my own roll-up pouch so everything would be in one place.
> It's easy to make, and really helps me "FOCUS" all of my "Stuff".
> Good Luck


Absolutely beautiful pouch! I have zero sewing skills, so I'd never be able to do this. Which is why I admire it so much. You're really a pro.

Now, we have to invent the totally perfect knitting tote bag.



Hazel


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> janesflute said:
> 
> 
> > I have a large zippered 3-ring binder with plastic sheet inserts for my straights and circulars. It has a separate zippered pocket on the front that holds my sets of circular needles and crochet hooks. I've been looking for a better way to keep the dpn's safe, especially the new Knit Picks, so thank you all for the great ideas.
> ...


Hazel, I would never consider trying to do just one project at a time and sticking to it until it was done (well maybe a washcloth). For one thing, most projects get to a point where they just won't travel well -- careful counting to do, tricky increases or short rows etc. So you need to have, at all times, one mindless, easy project to take with you whenever you leave the house. Important truth: as long as you have your knitting with you, no one can ever waste your time. Doctor's office waiting room or stuck in traffic, just pull out your knitting.

Besides, different moods require different yarn, needles or crochet hooks, different patterns. We have to stay ready for all eventualities.

Yes, this can lead to UFOs that languish forever, but I think that only happens to something you don't really enjoy, and if you are knitting something and not enjoying it.......STOP!

As to needing the needles that are in a WIP, if you don't want to keep spending money on needles you already have, put the WIP on a stitch holder (store bought or just a length of contrasting yarn).

Kathryn........ EVERYBODY is entitled to MY opinion!!!! :?


----------



## Patience (Sep 18, 2011)

To Dianne 647
I rubber band each pair together, and then when I get them out of their case to knit with, I just roll the rubber band up to the knob of one of the needles so it is there to put away with its mate at the end of the project.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have my straights in vases.

My circs finally got sorted into marked ZipLock bags and they are in a big, deep bowl.

The dpns are in tubular ice cube trays.

Here is the link:

http://www.rei.com/product/664266/ice-tubes?cm_mmc=cse_froogle-_-datafeed-_-product-_-664266&mr:trackingCode=63A715C2-B849-E011-AFD7-001517384908&mr:referralID=NA

They don't work very well as ice cube trays, but they are good for the little needles.

I think the comment about sticking PVC tubes to a lazy susan is real interesting. 
Wouldn't it be a great idea to have a wooden strip, with tubes like a pipe organ to store all the needles. It could be very arty if the tubes were made of wood.

Some flower frogs had long enough tubes to be usuable. 
I keep a small blossom/bud vase near my knitting chair and keep a crochet hook and extra needle --smaller than I'm working with to pick up stitches. Sometimes a cable needle or a row counter.

This Christmas is going to be a stash busting Christmas. I'm going to make kits with some of the duplicate needles I have and patterns and yarn for easy learn to knit projects for my galfriends and nieces and niece-in laws.

BH


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I have one of those and I just love it. I also have one for crochet hooks. I bought mine at Joanne in Florida.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> I personally have an old antique tool chest , that is made of oak, that used to belong to my grandfather. It has a few small slim drawars that I keep my hooks in, a couple deeper drawers that I put my measureing stitch counters, tapes, holders, markers and all of the fun little tools needed. Then it has two long thin drawers that I keep my needles in, seperating my favorits and just cant get rid of...and last but no least, it has a top that opens and I keep all of my circular needles in. I love it!


I love this idea. Wish i could find one. It would fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

A friend of mine made me a holder by using pc plastice tubes....he cut them and bought caps for eah end. They work very well. They can be purchased at Lowes or HomeDepot


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

That is very cool, Kay, us Kay's can be creative! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kay


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Diane647 and Kaylink,
I too was ALWAYS frustrated looking through my drawer stash of needles and hauling out the needle gauge to see if I had the size of needles I was looking for. I went online and saw several patters (Kaylink perhaps you did the same thing too??). After 3 attempts - each MUCH better than my drawer stash, I have come up with a pattern I LOVE!!! It is so easy to go right to the size or length I am looking for.

For my circulars I went to Walmart and bought an acordian file (I think it has about 13 pockets). I put ALL of a specific size in a slot (i.e. all of my 4mm of various lengths).

Have attached pictures of fabric holder.


----------



## Patternblogs (Aug 2, 2012)

For easy access to my crochet hooks, I use an artists brush stand. To store my hooks and knitting needles I use a fold out toiletry bag with lots of compartments.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

courier770 said:


> I keep my single point needles in a contemporary glass vase - is it the most organized, probably not but it's attractive and handy. My DPN's are stored in toothbrush travel cases (you can mark the size on each case in marker), the cases go into a square candy tin. I bought the Namaste circular case for my fixed circulars and my Harmony woods set of interchaneables is in my old Boye case (superior case to the Harmony Woods case). My Hiya Hiya set of interchangeables has the most beautiful brocade holder....three generations of knitting needles reduced to a very small storage area! The glass vase I keep my single points in, contains a hodge podge of needles: metal, bamboo, wood a couple of plastics. Some are modern needles, some are WWII era and some are pre WWII, some even came from a friend in China...all are conversation pieces.
> 
> One night a coworker and his lady companion stopped by for a drink. His gal spotted my vase filled with knitting needles and she noticed that a few of my needles looked a lot like the needles her grandmother knitted with back in Scotland. I told her to feel free to dig through them. She sat on my living room floor and dug through them, asking me where certain needles came from. Finally she came to this lone red metal needle that is slightly bent and asked about it's origin. I explained that it belonged to my grandmother and was one of the few items she had with her when she escaped Russian occupied Austria..no one knows where the mate is. She asked me if I ever use it...I told her it's in the vase to keep my other needles company and remind them not to run off. She took a long sip from her drink and in her thick accent said "they bloody well better not".
> 
> As a side note, I knitted her fellow a pair of socks for Christmas..next year I'll make her a scarf and I'll try to use that lone red needle. Somehow I think she'll enjoy that.


I think that is a wonderful story about your red needle.....I enjoyed reading it. I have just began knitting after not doing it for several years. I bought a zippered pouch at an auction that has every size needle in it but I don't find the pouch easy to use. I put them in a clear glass canister and it seems to work well.


----------



## PastorKelli (Aug 30, 2014)

DeeDeeF said:


> In my everyday use box I keep a set of all sizes in one of the prettier square kleenex boxes. For all the others I have a large german cookie tin in which I've sorted each size into t. paper cores with the bottoms squished and stapled. Longer needles go into the paper towel cores and circs are also threaded into a core with the size written on the outside.


I had been saving some empty Kleenex boxes because I loved the pattern. My husband thought I was crazy but now, thanks to your idea, I have the perfect use for the. I'll try to post a picture once I get them organized


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The last two postings came from new users: May30, 2014 and Aug. 30, 2014. Where did you find a thread dating Nov 24, 2011???


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Grandmann, I don't understand your question at all. I didn't post anything from November 24, 2011.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If you look on page one the thread started on Nov. 24, 2011. At that time I posted a message. I never erase the thread. Now it came up for me. 

I was just wondering where a new user could pick up an old thread? Did you find this on "Search"?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I have gone to search but don't know which thread you are referring to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm referring to the thread we are on now "How do you store your needles" look on page one it was started on Nov 24, 2011

My question is how did you find this thread?


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

For standard needles I use a wine bottle container for the short needles, and I use a large oatmeal box with a crochet cover that goes all the way up with a draw string. I have had it for many years and only had to replace the box once...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Somehow this thread started again. Its a interesting to find out how others keep their needles. I have one tall crystal vase where I keep my straights. I have a crystal bowl where I keep my circulars in their packages. For my DPN I have one of those boxes that you can buy at any craft store. My Harmonies I keep in the original case.

Crochet hooks are kept in a clear pouch. 

I don't have any problems keeping tract of my needles. Well, my yarns are another story. I need to check on that periodically.


----------

